#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Fibra ótica ou par metálico? Qual diferença?

## adelsonbbg

Galera contratei 2 megas da interlig , no começo o consultor me disse q seria atravez de fibra otica , agora me ligou um cara da interlig e me disse q vai ser atravez de par metalico minha ligação , alguem sabe me dizer qual a diferença de ter um link dedicado em par metalico ou em fibra otica ?

----------


## Pedro0278

Pra mim nenhuma... o que vai importar mesmo pra voce é a velocidade que chegará ai, nao importa o meio entende?

Eles podem ate mandar via jegue se vc contratar 2mb de link tem que chegar isso sacou?

Esse negocio de fibra ou par ou radio depende da disponibilidade da operadora pra a região.

----------


## adelsonbbg

> Pra mim nenhuma... o que vai importar mesmo pra voce é a velocidade que chegará ai, nao importa o meio entende?
> 
> Eles podem ate mandar via jegue se vc contratar 2mb de link tem que chegar isso sacou?
> 
> Esse negocio de fibra ou par ou radio depende da disponibilidade da operadora pra a região.



hahahahhaahahahaha via jegue foi demais hahahahaha
cinceramente morri de rir aki 
valeu cara rsss

----------


## anettos

Caro amigo,
A diferença entre par metálico e fibra ótica, é que o par metálico vem como fio normal de telefone com um par de fios(rx e tx). Ele chega na central de telefones de sua empresa ou prédio. No caso da fibra ótica, ela vem normal pelo cabo de fibra até o seu provedor, ou seja, direto do backbone sem emendas até o seu provedor. Portanto, eu prefiro que seja colocado em fibra ótica do que parmetálico.

Abraços,

Anettos

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> Galera contratei 2 megas da interlig , no começo o consultor me disse q seria atravez de fibra otica , agora me ligou um cara da interlig e me disse q vai ser atravez de par metalico minha ligação , alguem sabe me dizer qual a diferença de ter um link dedicado em par metalico ou em fibra otica ?


Para o uso como acesso a internet tanto faz, uma vez que a medição de banda no cliente será feita pela média de down e Up. Agora se o uso for para Voip ou outra aplicação que exija QoS tem diferença sim. A fibra ótica não sofre nenhuma interferência ( campos eletromagnéticos externos, variações de impedância devido a umidade nas instalações do backbone e maus contatos nas terminações ) como acontece com o par metálico. Em aplicações que exijam QoS não pode-se aceitar retransmissões de pacotes que tenham erros ou pacotes perdidos. Portanto para uso desse tipo de serviço a fibra ótica é a mais indicada.

----------


## anettos

Pois é... é isso mesmo, eu particularmente prefiro o acesso por fibra ótica do que o par metálico.

Vlw pela dica.

Armando

----------


## lucianogf

Galera, por favor, né?

É até um desrespeito aos pesquisadores que desenvolveram a fibra óptica...

está precisando de um pouco mais de estudos sobre fica óptica da parte de vocês...

para a instalação do link, é 1000 vezes preferível que seja por fibra do que par metálico.. fibra não tem interferência, suporta distâncias de até 40km, monomodo, se você decidir por aumentar o link futuramente, será apenas uma questão de upgrade dos equipamentos no provedor e configuração na central, com link de fibra a latência é baixíssima...

fibra tem apenas vatagens?? NÃO!!! existem alguns problemas como: se romper a fibra, é mais difícil de emendar do que par metálico, é necessário ter muito, mas muito cuidado com o lado cliente, pois onde muda de cabo externo para interno pode quebrar se não for bem manuseado...

se tiver tudo certinho, segurança para o cabo, meta fibra e boa...

se a empresa disse que iria instalar fibra, então exiga que seja fibra, não aceite par metálico de forma alguma...

mande eles colocarem um cabo com pelo menos 3 pares já conectorizados, pelo menos, assim, se der problema em um par, será apenas uma questão de manobra...

valeu

----------


## marcelomg

> Galera contratei 2 megas da interlig , no começo o consultor me disse q seria atravez de fibra otica , agora me ligou um cara da interlig e me disse q vai ser atravez de par metalico minha ligação , alguem sabe me dizer qual a diferença de ter um link dedicado em par metalico ou em fibra otica ?


Toda diferença, a largura de banda é igual, mas a velocidade da fibra ótica é muito superior não só pelos problemas de impedancia etc...
Portanto 2 megas de fibra ótica é mais rápido que ou mesmos 2 megas de par de cobre.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

alem do que o colega 'lucianogf' disse, quando o acesso é via fibra otica nao sao necessarios aqueles modens SDSL/HDSL, conhecidos como fracionadores.. que sao limitados a 2MB .. ou seja.. para cada 2 mb de par metalico é necessario 1 fracionador.. 

fibra otica sem duvida eh muito melhor, a fibra nao tem como sofrer uma DESCARGA ELETRICA, nao sofre NENHUM tipo de interferencia, pode ir a grandes distancias sem necessidade de repetição ... !!

mas para o caso de acesso a internet, dependendo da velocidade nao vai mudar muita coisa PARA VOCE que vai receber o link.. ncomo disserem nos posts anteriores, os MB que vc comprou deverao chegar de todo jeito... com fibra a latecia eh bem menor e a garantia maior  :Smile:

----------


## xandemartini

> alem do que o colega 'lucianogf' disse, quando o acesso é via fibra otica nao sao necessarios aqueles modens SDSL/HDSL, conhecidos como fracionadores.. que sao limitados a 2MB .. ou seja.. para cada 2 mb de par metalico é necessario 1 fracionador.. 
> 
> fibra otica sem duvida eh muito melhor, a fibra nao tem como sofrer uma DESCARGA ELETRICA, nao sofre NENHUM tipo de interferencia, pode ir a grandes distancias sem necessidade de repetição ... !!
> 
> mas para o caso de acesso a internet, dependendo da velocidade nao vai mudar muita coisa PARA VOCE que vai receber o link.. ncomo disserem nos posts anteriores, os MB que vc comprou deverao chegar de todo jeito... com fibra a latecia eh bem menor e a garantia maior


Nunca lidei com fibra óptica... como chega no provedor o link? Via par, tem os modems... e com fibra? Tenho um cisco 1721, e 2 seriais q vão no modem. Futuramente migrarei pra fibra, qdo estiver precisando de 6 mb (já fui avisado pelo consultor), terei q trocar algo no roteador, ou terei de trocar de roteador direto?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a tele te entrega no roteador !!

----------


## xandemartini

> a tele te entrega no roteador !!


Sim, mas nesse caso terei que trocar as portas do roteador né? Pq atualmente as portas são WIC1t, terei q pegar especificamente pra Fibra?

----------


## anettos

> Sim, mas nesse caso terei que trocar as portas do roteador né? Pq atualmente as portas são WIC1t, terei q pegar especificamente pra Fibra?


Conforme o outro amigo falou, a Tele te entrega direto no seu roteador.
Vlw.

Abraços

----------


## xandemartini

> Conforme o outro amigo falou, a Tele te entrega direto no seu roteador.
> Vlw.
> 
> Abraços


Falando bem grotescamente então^: vai engatado aonde o cabo que vai vir da operadora? Vem da operadora cabo de fibra, cabo ethernet? Pq o roteador só tem 3 portas: 2 serias (pros modems) e 1 ethernet? O que quero saber é se tenho q trocar as portas seriais por uma que receba fibra?

----------

